# Zoloft Users



## Lori99 (Nov 12, 2003)

this is for those people taking Zoloft for anxiety. How long did it take for it to "kick" in and start helping?


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

I have been on zoloft (50mg and now 100mg a day) for the past three months and I can say that I still have panic attacks and anxiety. I feel a little better, but it hasn't "cured" me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

I have been on Zoloft for about a year now and I have to say that my life has gotten a whole lot better. I hate the sound of that because it sounds like I really have a dependancy (which may be true). It took me a little over 2 months to feel better. I am on 150 mg which the doctor had to up the dose to find the right level. I do know that all meds don't work for everyone and I myself have been through many including Prozac, Paxil, Celexa, Xanax and now Zoloft. If it doesn't seem to be working don't be afraid to ask the doc for info on something else. But do make sure you give the meds time. I hope this helps.


----------



## NarmatDCL (Dec 22, 2003)

I am currently taking 50 mg. I feel "calmer" with my kids, however the anxiety is still there and am going to request my dr. to up the dosage after my 50 mg are done. My therapist today said that Buspar is used in conjunction with Zoloft frequently because it has more anti-anxiety properties, while Zoloft is more anti-depressent (but still works for anxiety).


----------



## shares322 (Mar 12, 2004)

I have had depression most of my life (over 30 years). I started on Paxil, then tried effexor and have been on Zoloft 100 mg for about 6 years. Whenever I have tried anything for the depression it takes about 3 weeks at least to start working. Also, not every medicine is for everyone. You really need to find the medicine and the dosage that works best for you. I also suffer anxiety and am obsessive. The Zoloft seems to help with those as well. The one side effect that I find now is that I still like to sleep alot .. depressed or not.


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm new to this board and am feeling so relieved that I am not alone in this nightmare. I just noticed though that a lot of you didn't have any problems with Zoloft. It had the opposite reaction for me. It gave me the longest, most intense, and terrifying panic attack of my life. Now I am afraid to try anything new for fear of the same reaction.


----------



## biggbill (Sep 8, 2001)

I too quit zoloft after 4-5 months, but my dosage was never even above 50mg. (because of panic attacks) Talk about being overly sensitive to drugs. But I'm not taking anything now and that's just as bad, I guess. Buspar did not really work for me either.


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

Biggbill- Did the zoloft make your panic attacks worse for you? Why don't you try some other meds that may help?


----------

